

Why Designing a Mars Rover Like Curiosity Just Got a Lot Easier - AdamFernandez
http://www.wired.com/design/2012/08/designing-the-curiosity-mars-rover/

======
mturmon
When, as a writer for Wired, you re-write a company's press release into a
news story, sometimes stuff like this slips in (second paragraph):

"His company’s software designed Curiosity."

When that happens, it reveals you for the hack you are.

If the writer had taken the time to get an independent perspective, maybe the
story would have been better.

------
iamwil
If the design and testing of physical objects occur in silica, I wonder if by
picking up the speed and iteration of software, they'll also pick up the size,
scope, and complexity of software.

While doing software dev has its advantages, there are well-known
disadvantages as outlined in classics like the mythical-man month.

Will physical dev pick up the same disadvantages? Or is there some constraint
on designing physical things that help contain complexity?

------
subsystem
Some strange wording. As far as I know PLM is more of a concept than a
specific program, and it's not really new.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_lifecycle_management>

~~~
ChuckMcM
Careful, you will disturb the seamless synergy of holistic lifecycle design.

